
Why we love Node.js (and you should too) - mwarcholinski
http://brainhub.eu/blog/2016/01/01/why-welove-node-js/
======
tracker1
There really isn't much substance to this article at all.. tbh, I love node,
and it's the tool I'm most likely to reach for... mostly for the breadth/depth
that is npm, and fast prototyping in a scripting language and much easier
usage as a coupled server to web clients.

It isn't the best for everything, but it's very good to good enough at many
things. All of that said, tfa doesn't really give many hard reasons behind
this... some fluffy stuff about reuse, which generally isn't so much, and the
lack of disconnect, which there is.

As to scaffolding, I think there are other tools that can get you to 30% more
quickly, but that for web + server, node will overtake quickly.

On the flip side, there are a lot of people who aren't very skilled with the
style of development that tends to work best in node. I see a lot of OO (think
Java and .Net) class oriented solutions shoved into JS problems. I bag on
angular regularly simply because there's too much cruft to jump into an
existing project quickly.

Depends on your needs though... more systems throughput, I'd look at go...
lower-level can rust do the job... beyond that, node is my go to, and I'm
happier here than I ever was with C# (since around 2000) and Java (pull my
hair out every time I touch it).

------
dozzie
I should love Node.js for these three meaningless, generic catchphrases?

